# where's the best place for catfishing, new to area



## jennysmail07 (Apr 3, 2007)

my husband and i love to catfish and are new to the fargo/mhd area
where is a good place to get em? lol


----------



## schultz345 (Jan 8, 2007)

shore im assuming? ive had good luck at the North Dam, South Dam(if you can stand to lose some tackle) the water treatment plant up north, theres a stream sorta thing coming out to the river. Pretty easy to find.

I like to just walk along the rive out south and find a nice open spot in the woods along a bend to fish myself. I have a few spots out south but i cant give them away 8)


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

Perdy much any place on the red or the sheyenne River you will hook up with some cats, if you want me to show you a few spots this summer send me a pm.


----------

